# Muzzle (First attempt at decals)



## dlazzarini (Sep 4, 2019)

Finished the muzzle today. Worked first time but I sensed something wrong with the pot range. Switched out the pot and now it works like a charm.  Also tried my first water slide decal.  Learned a lot of what not to do next time.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 4, 2019)

very cool !


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 4, 2019)

Awesome work for your first decal! Clean af to boot.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks guys. I can’t get enough of this.   New favorite hobby


----------



## Barry (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Robert (Sep 4, 2019)

Not bad at all!   

My first waterslide decal attempt ended up peeled off _snatched off in a fit of rage_ and thrown in the trash.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 5, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Awesome work for your first decal! Clean af to boot.


+1


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 5, 2019)

Robert said:


> Not bad at all!
> 
> My first waterslide decal attempt ended up peeled off _snatched off in a fit of rage_ and thrown in the trash.


lol. At one one point that scenario almost played out. I was close but was able to salvage it.


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 6, 2019)

Yea man, awesome build. Nice work on the decal cool theme !

Again congrats 

Mike


----------



## p_wats (Sep 6, 2019)

Looks great! I've never had luck with decals, so that's impressive for a first try!


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice choice on the graphics. Looks great.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 9, 2019)

Thanks


----------

